# new forum member / current snowbear owner - some comments/pictures



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

Been a snowbear owner for a few years now. Have heard a lot of negative comments about it. I don't understand why. It is a good product for who it is made for - the average joe homeowner...to do driveways and maybe a small parking lot. I did our street last year (about a mile) because the street was so bad..we are the last street plowed every time and the plow worked fine. Cars were able to get to their home after work. The city showed up after 10:30 at night!.

Just wanted to post some positive feedback on this unit. It is better than it's reputation. Then again, I don't have a choice in brands with a 2wd truck.

Here are some pics of last nights snow storm and our plowed driveway :

*94 Chevy 2wd truck+Snowbear pictures (click here or picture)*

 


Paul


----------



## RJNewman (Dec 5, 2004)

*nice job*

- you aught to get a few shots of jamie for your good deed. I plowed for the first time with my unit -same as yours - with my 91 gmc jimmy 4wd - worked like a charm without head lights at 5am - once i get the hang of it, il do the whole neighborhood myself - its gotta get me some points with the desperate house wives!


----------



## RJNewman (Dec 5, 2004)

*the plow isnew but easier to use than this digital camera*

let me see if I can do this:

no can do - my size 900 kb is too big -anyone have afix for thatso I can post here?


----------



## 68 bullitt (Nov 3, 2004)

PhantomRacer said:


> Been a snowbear owner for a few years now. Have heard a lot of negative comments about it. I don't understand why. It is a good product for who it is made for - the average joe homeowner...to do driveways and maybe a small parking lot. I did our street last year (about a mile) because the street was so bad..we are the last street plowed every time and the plow worked fine. Cars were able to get to their home after work. The city showed up after 10:30 at night!.
> 
> Just wanted to post some positive feedback on this unit. It is better than it's reputation. Then again, I don't have a choice in brands with a 2wd truck.
> 
> ...


Great Job,My Snowbear plows just fine thank-you as well We just got dumped on, 40 cm's and it handled it no problem, several driveways.


----------



## Plowlikehell (Nov 29, 2004)

*Try this*


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice plow


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

by the way, how wide is that plow? and, did it come in blue? as most are yellow. It looks good in blue.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

bolensdriver said:


> by the way, how wide is that plow? and, did it come in blue? as most are yellow. It looks good in blue.


It is the standard snowbear. I think it is 7' or so. Never measured it. Not wide..but wide enough.

Got it a few years ago from BJs.

Have to say it is holding up well. Very little rust on it, some surface rust, nothing major though. I do like the little rack to move the plow around.

Best deal for the average homeowner I think. Cheap, decent quality, effective. Plus it fills the need for lighter trucks that want to plow like the big boys. I think it will even fit on a Geo Tracker and minivans. Not going to fit a honkin' Fisher on those (or even my 2wd truck for that matter)

Paul


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

I remember seeing those in BJ's, were they cheaper to buy there or the same as online? I always wondered if you could rig something up (an electric piston or something) so that the plow could have an adjustable angle from inside your truck. I haven't seen the mounting for the plow, but does it look like something could be made to work?


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Bikeluver...
You can make it a power angle plow by adding another winch (vertical). Mount it and connect to one side of the plow loop around the drum a few times and attach to the other side of the plow.
Someone on this site from Canada has described doing it this way.
It works because the winch in use does not have 'free wheel'....it powers both ways.....


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

PhantomRacer said:


> Been a snowbear owner for a few years now. Have heard a lot of negative comments about it. I don't understand why. It is a good product for who it is made for - the average joe homeowner...to do driveways and maybe a small parking lot. I did our street last year (about a mile) because the street was so bad..we are the last street plowed every time and the plow worked fine. Cars were able to get to their home after work. The city showed up after 10:30 at night!.
> 
> Just wanted to post some positive feedback on this unit. It is better than it's reputation. Then again, I don't have a choice in brands with a 2wd truck.
> 
> ...


phantom-what did you pay for the setup all in? we have a similar model at home depot, its orange and says "pro shovel" (but same sno bear brand) and is tagged for $999.99, but looks like for blade and winch only. do the mount/lights end up running extra?

thanks, and awesome setup.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

The setup was $999 for the plow, w/ markers and rubber deflector. The lights and mounting arms were $100 extra (well worth it) but do not have turn signals. Got the lights right from snowbear.

Double check that the one at HD has the markers and deflector. I have seen it sold with and without them at different retailers here. The BJs deal back when i got it was the best 'value' since it had both accessories.

I think it is great for what it is too..great value..good product..works as advertised.. it is 4-5 years old and still looks pretty new. 

Paul


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

PhantomRacer said:


> The setup was $999 for the plow, w/ markers and rubber deflector. The lights and mounting arms were $100 extra (well worth it) but do not have turn signals. Got the lights right from snowbear.
> 
> Double check that the one at HD has the markers and deflector. I have seen it sold with and without them at different retailers here. The BJs deal back when i got it was the best 'value' since it had both accessories.
> 
> ...


  it rocks. I love the color too. Wish they all had blue colors.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

PhantomRacer said:


> Just wanted to post some positive feedback on this unit. It is better than it's reputation.


Thanks for the positive feedback. I always have defended the snowbear for the homeowner but it is alot better coming from someone that has one. I never could figure out why everyone wants Joe Homeowner to buy a $4000 set-up when the $1000 snowbear would do them a fine job. You are proof in the pudding..


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

Crumm said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback. I always have defended the snowbear for the homeowner but it is alot better coming from someone that has one. I never could figure out why everyone wants Joe Homeowner to buy a $4000 set-up when the $1000 snowbear would do them a fine job. You are proof in the pudding..


Not only is a 4K+ setup overkill...but probably not possible on my truck.. Not a lot of plows for 2wd trucks, minivans, and small suvs out there.

The plow was a godsend this morning..had 4" on the driveway when I woke up. 6 minutes of plowing..looks like a pro did it.

Using a big, badddass plow for a homeowner is way overkill.

Sometimes you just have to move snow!

I mean the plow (mine anyway) is pretty f#*cking heavy steel. Frame is heavy steel. There is nothing on the plow made of cardboard. Unless you hit a light pole or a tree..I see no way of breaking it. The weak link is the winch..I have not had problems..but I can see how that could be a weak spot. So what..put a new winch on every 5-10 years..no big deal.

It is funny too..when I got the plow and saw that it was blue..I was kinda disappointed..I wanted it Fisher yellow  Thought it looked like a toy and was going to be teased by the other big plow drivers..lol..

If I had a ford F250, etc, I might get a real plow...but for my lil 1/2 ton 2wd...this is like gold to me.

Paul


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Works for Me !!!!


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

dunedog said:


> Works for Me !!!!


Well...thats not something you see everyday!.

Beats shoveling...big time...

Oh yea...what is the fisher plow that fits on your van?....mmmmm...didn't think so!!

Snowbear rocks!

Paul


----------



## kubotazd21 (Sep 30, 2004)

I does not matter weather the plow is on a geo storm or a chevy astro van, it still makes green cash....and thats what is important..


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

kubotazd21 said:


> I does not matter weather the plow is on a Geo storm or a Chevy astro van, it still makes green cash....and thats what is important..


I have to disagree there. For personal use a Snowbear on a astro van will do just fine but to make cash you need to step up a little. I have defended the snowbear as a personal use plow while others have been bashing it but it is not designed or intended for commercial use. As far as the Geo storm I doubt that snowbear makes a mount that fits them. My wife had a Geo storm when we got married 15 years ago and from what I can remember about it I think you would be better off with a plow on a Honda gold wing.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Yes, as stated I put the SB on my Astro for plowing my apartment houses.I am not going into 'the' business.The money I make is having my body stay healthy.
I am done having to wait for my brother-in-law to plow... (I always appreciated his help) or beating myself up with the large blowers I have. The plow is everything I had hoped for and then some....!!!!
For other SB owners, I have made a homemade deflector that makes a BIG difference in the ability to stack snow.I took some 1/2" Lexan I recycled from a local hockey rink and attached it to the top of the plow.Works like a charm ....some shots attached

PS. The looks I've been getting from other plowers,kids on the street,other motorists,other ASTRO owners........PRICELESS !!!


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

wow, nice addition to the SB

what do you plow, do you own appartment properties? just trying to get an idea of how much plowing you do per storm with it. 

it seems like the astrovan handles it well, its AWD (looks like it?) do you carry and weight in the back?


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Yes ,I own three apartment houses.The largest driveway is about 200' in with parking for 12 cars.The other two about 1/2 that. I have snowblowed these for years using various machines ,all of which tended to beat me up.
The Astro is fairly heavy by itself (glass and metal enclosed),it is AWD, has a tranny cooler,posi rear (big time help),and I always have a couple hundred pounds of tools in the back it seems.(contractor) I have Toyo M-410 Open Country tires on it,which are the BEST all season tire I have ever used. (Hmmmmm don't recall seeing any forums on tire choices !) 
The Astro has plenty of torque and pushing it not an issue ...period!
Guys that I know that plow, have been impressed to say the least. Most admitting it was doing a far better job than they would have believed.
I was concerned the plow would not be heavy enough and would ride over the snow.Doesn't seem to be a problem. Even is able to dig and push snow that has come off the roof.That stuff is usually like fresh poured cement.
Anyways thanks for the comments.


----------



## millratf250 (Nov 15, 2004)

*free*

snowbear sring have 4 of them i do not need take them pls if your from ma or ct and have a snowbear and need spring for free
[email protected]


----------



## millratf250 (Nov 15, 2004)

ops sorry spring


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Would be interested.......email [email protected]
Regards, Jim


----------

